# Colors NOT turning out on sublimation cell phone cases!



## gbrackett (Aug 19, 2014)

My pinks are coming out in orange tones after I use the heat press on the phone inserts. I am using a Ricoh SG 7100 printer, Sawgrass Sublijet inks, Conde aluminum inserts and Conde sublimation printing paper. I am using a "Power Heat Press" brand. My reds are also different shades of orange and my blues aren't turning out either. They look great after printing, just coloring is not turning out after the heat press. I have contacted Conde several times and they have been great, but just not solving the problem. Printer settings are fine. One guy told me to adjust the time (longer) in the heat press. This did help but now it's back to the problem again. It worked fine the first few times I did cases, then all of a sudden all these problems arose. I have adjusted the heat settings and time settings (even going up to 90 seconds) and no improvements at all. They all still look the same. Please help!!!! I can't produce cell phone cases with these color problems.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

What does your surface probe pyrometer read versus what your heat press is saying you should be hitting?


----------



## gbrackett (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I feel so stupid. I don't even have a clue as to what you just asked. Sorry, I'm a newbie.

Gwen


----------



## gbrackett (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay, I just looked it up and I don't have one of those pyrometers.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I personally won't even touch dye sublimation unless I know exactly what temperature my heat press is hitting, and not just in the center of the platen but in all the corners. For me, proper temperature is goal #1.

For $85, the pyrometer isn't even something to skip. Skip a few dinners if you have to, but buy one. Today. That'll always help you diagnose sublimation errors.


----------



## gbrackett (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you. I didn't realize that the heat press was so important on coloring. $85.00 is nothing after you've spent so much on all the equipment. I'm also going to buy a better quality heat press today. Looking at a Knight.

Thanks again,
Gwen


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

no need to buy another press yet! wait and be sure your current press is off temp...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Why spend $89 ??? Highly accurate devices are around $20.


Digital Thermometer Thermocouple Sensor | eBay


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Are you sure you are printing on the correct side of the paper? Usually the colors are VERY muted and dull on the paper and become vibrant and saturated once sublimated.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

geo knight heat press, I've had my dk-s20 for over 15 years now! lifetime warranty on heat platen. make sure your using rgb mode in your printing, sometimes cymk mess's up stuff. just a thought. good luck uncletee


----------



## gbrackett (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm definitely printing on the right side of the paper. I did check my heat press with a candy thermometer though and it was registering 70 degrees off. So I turned up the heat to 430 so it would be around 385. Tried it again and the insert came out all brown instead of pink and the paper was scorched. I give up!


----------



## NEILOAKLEY (Mar 5, 2014)

try the temp down to 210c then 40 sec.


----------



## gbrackett (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks NEILOAKLEY for the help, however it didn't work. What's weird is that I've tried all of these different temps and time settings but the inserts turn out the EXACT same color every time (except when I turned it up to 450).


----------



## NEILOAKLEY (Mar 5, 2014)

what brand of ink do you use?..did you check the printer settings?


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Do you see this problem only on phone inserts or also on fabric, plastic, etc?


----------



## gbrackett (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm a newbie. So far I've only done inserts. No fabrics yet. My heat transfers will be here next week so I will try that and see.


----------



## gbrackett (Aug 19, 2014)

I just want to thank everyone for all the help. This forum rocks!!! I finally figured it out after some research. I got on the Sawgrass website and downloaded the Sublijet-R power driver and mac profiles. These settings were totally different than what Conde Systems had configured on my computer. As soon as I printed the first design I could see a huge difference in the coloring. I then used the heat press and VIOLA! Perfect. I did learn a lot about my heat press though (like it was off by 70 degrees) LOL.

Thanks again everyone,
Gwen


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

gbrackett said:


> I'm definitely printing on the right side of the paper. I did check my heat press with a candy thermometer though and it was registering 70 degrees off. So I turned up the heat to 430 so it would be around 385. Tried it again and the insert came out all brown instead of pink and the paper was scorched. I give up!


May have a math problem you are operating at 360 F
Which is not hot enough. Run it at 470-70= 400 F for 90 seconds.


----------

